# Bundy wants to train like a Powerlifter



## losieloos (Nov 29, 2014)

Talking with budy today, he sounded like he was interested in pl but needs some convincing in order to go through  with it. I'm asking you guys to help him understand what powerlifting is and what it can do for him. 

He's going back on a cycle soon so I think he should take advantage of doing both pl and bb.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 29, 2014)

im not against it but I lift alone and no one i know has any clue about it that can show me in real life..Im a visual learner meaning explaining shit wont help me...Best bundy stick to what he knows..Not to mention i have no lifting partner and never did


----------



## TriniJuice (Nov 29, 2014)

Grow a beard;
That shall be more than enough guidance......


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 29, 2014)

another thing i dont grow facial hair to easy..it would take me 4 years to grow a real PL beard


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 29, 2014)

I think u should give it a shot. Just lift some heavy ass weight and stuff your face for 6 months and see what happens. 

I've put about 10 pounds on with my last run of the cube. That's 10 weeks on a trt dose. Xie been eating like a mad man. Legs are getting much bigger which makes me happy cus they have always been lagging compared to my upper body.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 29, 2014)

this run i promise ill try some 1 rep stuff..Im not scared to go heavy...Injuries do scare me but fuk it ill try


----------



## losieloos (Nov 29, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> this run i promise ill try some 1 rep stuff..Im not scared to go heavy...Injuries do scare me but fuk it ill try



Yeah do 1 rep for 7 sets on the bench. Then go to your gay bodybuilding stuff. But you should follow a program instead of just doing 1 rep lol.


----------



## snake (Nov 29, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> im not against it but I lift alone



Same here. Been that way for the last 20 years. If safety is the issue, use a rack. Reach for the brass ring and go for it!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 29, 2014)

losieloos said:


> Yeah do 1 rep for 7 sets on the bench. Then go to your gay bodybuilding stuff. But you should follow a program instead of just doing 1 rep lol.



losie why dont u drive from philly to brooklyn do 1 rep with me then drive all the way back home


----------



## ken Sass (Nov 29, 2014)

5 sets of 5 will make you a beast


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 29, 2014)

ken Sass said:


> 5 sets of 5 will make you a beast



i have no clue what that means 5 sets of what?


----------



## inhuman88 (Nov 29, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> i have no clue what that means 5 sets of what?



Any exercise. 5 sets 5 reps per set


----------



## losieloos (Nov 29, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> losie why dont u drive from philly to brooklyn do 1 rep with me then drive all the way back home



I need gas money.


----------



## losieloos (Nov 29, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> i have no clue what that means 5 sets of what?



Not anything. Do that on the squat, deadlift or bench.


----------



## TriniJuice (Nov 29, 2014)

losieloos said:


> I need gas money.



And a car....


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 29, 2014)

how do i know what weight to use to hit them 5 reps? I feel like a fukkin newb lol and i like it


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 29, 2014)

this is a joke right.......................


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 29, 2014)

Jenner said:


> this is a joke right.......................



i hope so..im just gonna train abs


----------



## inhuman88 (Nov 29, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> i hope so..im just gonna train abs



That's what I do except I throw bis in everyday as well


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 29, 2014)

It shouldn't be a joke. No better way to put some serious mass on.


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 29, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> It shouldn't be a joke. No better way to put some serious mass on.


this is BB, it's a joke...


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 29, 2014)

Your probably right jen. Stubborn bundy.


----------



## stonetag (Nov 29, 2014)

Good luck in your endeavors BB....hello beard, bye bye abs..lol


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 29, 2014)

Jenner said:


> this is BB, it's a joke...



wtf jen lol thats messed up..I try hard lol


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 29, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> It shouldn't be a joke. No better way to put some serious mass on.



im gonna lift as heavy as i can ..no joking around


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 29, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> wtf jen lol thats messed up..I try hard lol



baby, it's ok...I like abs


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 29, 2014)

Jenner said:


> baby, it's ok...I like abs



i like them too...ever look at my bundy hoes thread ..I updated


----------



## Maintenance Man (Nov 29, 2014)

Bund gonna fukk around and get hurt. Yall gonna fukk up his cycle and his abs.


----------



## schultz1 (Nov 29, 2014)

Fuk powerlifting. Fuk. Body building, cross fit is where it's at. Cmon. Buddy I have spandex and socks for ya.


----------



## mickems (Nov 29, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> Grow a beard;
> That shall be more than enough guidance......



but what about back hair?


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Nov 30, 2014)

I thought bundy just banged sluts and ate waffles?


----------



## Big Worm (Dec 1, 2014)

Dont bother BB.  If you arent 110% into it, its not what you want to do.....Nothing wrong with what you do now as long as you are happy.


----------

